# Insight to a good Picture



## K9Kirk (Feb 27, 2020)

I thought this was an interesting and helpful article. 

Why Good Photographers Take Bad Photos


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 27, 2020)

A lot of truth in this article.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 27, 2020)

Good article, a good camera does not make a good photograph but it does help sometimes.......


----------



## cgw (Feb 27, 2020)

Truisms at ten paces?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2020)

Target-rich environments do help.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 27, 2020)

I had been avoiding this article because I figured it was the same as the 100 other articles I've read just like it! It did not disappoint!
I always find it amazing that the word NATURAL TALENT is never mentioned in these articles, nor is education!
I think that the article leaves taking a good photo more to luck than anything else. 
We can all buy a book that tells us where to stand to be in exactly the same spot where a pretty photo was taken. That doesn't make us good. Being in Yosemite can only guarantee that we'll get the same photo everyone else gets unless we work hard at being creatively different. 
I feel there may be a big difference between a professional photographer and professional quality photography. They are not exclusive to each other!!
SS


----------

